
Ask HN: How did you name your business - marclave
Depends on the product and inspiration, then I check current internet presence of the name using (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;launchaco.com&#x2F;) and go from there.
======
tedmiston
It's complicated and there are a lot of factors to consider in a good name for
consumers, but for the entity itself, I say go boring.

At the end of the day, I settled for a generic name for my formal structure:
"<My last name> Software, LLC" with consideration for filing a more
interesting DBA down the road.

I think there's good reason to do this. Especially if your brand name is
unusual. Your formal name is in a lot of places like contracts or legal
documents, and you don't want a bad formal name to scare potential customers
away.

~~~
marclave
Totally, I agree. Out of curiosity: what software products do you make?

~~~
tedmiston
Mine is purely contracting -- engineering for other startups and building
products for entrepreneurs. (But I would like to dedicate time to working on
my own small utility web apps soon.)

------
Nichooo
Accidently

